# Justification Controversy



## PuritanCovenanter (May 21, 2005)

John Robbins has mp3 download series on Justification/NPP/Auburn Avenue.
Mp3 downloads
It is collection 13.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 21, 2005)

Were it someone else I would be interested in listening to it. Robbins's circle of orthodoxy is too small. Quite a few on this board would not fit in it.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 21, 2005)

The problem is, if so many were not interested in molly-coddling the purveyors of such new and dangerous teachings, no one would even have to listen to Robbins.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 21, 2005)

A more balanced summary/critique can be found here

I thought this to be a very good essay describing the NPP.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The problem is, if so many were not interested in molly-coddling the purveyors of such new and dangerous teachings, no one would even have to listen to Robbins.



That is why I go to Ligon Duncan/Mark Dever any day over Robbins.


----------



## Poimen (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Were it someone else I would be interested in listening to it. Robbins's circle of orthodoxy is too small. Quite a few on this board would not fit in it.



None of us would.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 22, 2005)

He was just promoting the Evangelical Presbyterian Church in his last newsletter. I kid you not. I found that a little odd.

[Edited on 5-23-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 24, 2005)

OOPS. I made a mistake. It isn't the EPC. It is theERPC. Sounds like we have a new denomination springing up due to the NPP/Auburn Avenue doctrines.


----------



## Myshkin (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> A more balanced summary/critique can be found here



Thanks for posting this. Glad to see Covenant Seminary is not indifferent to the issue.


----------



## Reed (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the posting from Bryan Chapell -- I appreciated how he connected the NPP issues to Federal Vision/Auburn Ave. controversy. I'm starting to get a clue on this issue now...
Reed


----------

